# Schalt- & Steuergerät mit Ehternet-, Web-Interface, I/O( z.B. Relais), etc



## hsfurtwangen (2 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wurde in diesem Forum schon öfters erwähnt, habe nichts entsprechendes gefunden.

Kurz, ich suche ein Steuer- & Schaltgerät, dass ich per Ethernet manipulieren kann. Sprich, eine Art Web-Interface oder ähnliches über dass dies erfolgen kann.
Eine Programmierung per Grafik-Software a la CoDeSys, wäre nich schlecht 

Habe bei der Firma Specta den PET-7060 gefunden, nahezu perfekte Lösung, bis auf grafische Programmierung.
Suche noch eine Second Source die bekannter ist a la Moeller oder so.
Weiß jemand ob die EC4-200 für meine Ansprüche genügen würde?

Wichtig wären:
1.) Standard Protokoll: z.B. Modbus
2.) Spg-Versorgung: am Besten PoE
3.) erweiterbar
4.) renomierte Firma die es in 5 Jahren noch gibt
5.) Output: Relais, ideal potentialfrei und als Wechsler


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2009)

Was spricht den gegen Wago 750 mit 841-Controller?
Bis auf Spannungsversorgung per Ethernet dürfte damit alles machbar sein.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Mobi (2 Oktober 2009)

Da gibts es das ILC 130 ETH von Phoenix Contact. Und da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass es die Firma in 5 Jahren nicht mehr gibt, auch wenn die Finanzkrise noch länger anhält.

https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2988803&parentUID=852339332

Achja, programmieren kannst u.a. in FUP, also grafisch.


----------



## GreenhornNRW (2 Oktober 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, bietet W&T sowas an. Schau mal auf www.wut.de


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Oktober 2009)

evtl. kommt auch das Digiweb in Frage:
http://www.digitronic.com/digiweb/start.php?link=produkte/produkte.php


----------



## digii1 (14 Mai 2010)

Versuch mal diesem hier: http://www.deditec.de/de/module/prod/eth/ro/ro-eth-r16.html


----------

